# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  ognisko osteolityczne

## demolka444

Witam, wczoraj odebrałam zdjęcie z opisem, na którym przeczytałam, że na drugiej kości śródręcza mam ognisko osteolityczne 3 mm, czy to znaczy że mam raka? Czy to ognisko zawsze oznacza nowotwór lub jego przerzuty? bardzo prosze o odpowiedź

----------

